# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Creation bard: performance of creation

## stoutstien

Just a odd mussing, is there anything preventing the bard from creating a corpse?

----------


## RogueJK

I'd say no.

Performance of Creation allows you to create an item.  Corpses aren't items.

They are probably objects (depending on your DM's ruling, as discussed in the recent Animate Objects/Animate Dead thread).

But they're not items.  Items in game terms are basically equipment and gear.


A DM might allow you to create just a skull, considering one might consider a skull a discrete item.

----------


## ProsecutorGodot

The fact that it has a cost limitation could also be read as a requirement, if there's no reasonable way to attribute a cost to the item you can't create it.

Individual parts could probably be attributed value based on certain spells required components but I'm not sure about a whole body.

----------


## nickl_2000

> Just a odd mussing, is there anything preventing the bard from creating a corpse?


I think my first question as a DM would be "for what purpose."  There are situations where I would allow it.
For animating dead with animate dead spell
For messing with NPCs.

And there are situations where I wouldn't allow it:
Resurrection magics - There's no "soul" to come back to it.  If they try they waste the components and spell.
Speak with dead - These is no one there to speak to.

----------


## stoutstien

> I think my first question as a DM would be "for what purpose."  There are situations where I would allow it.
> For animating dead with animate dead spell
> For messing with NPCs.
> 
> And there are situations where I wouldn't allow it:
> Resurrection magics - There's no "soul" to come back to it.  If they try they waste the components and spell.
> Speak with dead - These is no one there to speak to.


PC concept for one of my players

The Awkwardmancer. it's 90% just a flavor thing of them suddenly having a humming corpse because they are bad at necromancy. Then they play it off as something they do on purpose and try to solve whatever challenge they have with said corpse.

----------


## arisroot

Honestly that sounds like just flavor. I don't have a problem with it. 

I would only have a problem if someone is trying to use it in some exploitive way such as a spell component or raising or speak with dead. 

Just flavoring your animation is fine in my opinion.

----------


## nickl_2000

> PC concept for one of my players
> 
> The Awkwardmancer. it's 90% just a flavor thing of them suddenly having a humming corpse because they are bad at necromancy. Then they play it off as something they do on purpose and try to solve whatever challenge they have with said corpse.


Sounds like it falls into the "messing with NPCs" category.  I personally would say yes with a gentleman's agreement to use it for fun and not to abuse it.

----------


## stoutstien

> Sounds like it falls into the "messing with NPCs" category.  I personally would say yes with a gentleman's agreement to use it for fun and not to abuse it.


The player in question isn't one to abuse much it was really just an odd question. I'm the one who suggested it and will allow it just was wondering if anyone else as given it a passing thought other than the obvious use of creating costly spell comments and the like.

----------

